# Ginger EO (that doesn't smell like dirt)



## chibilightangel (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd love to find a ginger EO (or even an FO) that smells like fresh grated ginger. Unfortunately, the one I bought smells a lot closer to dirt than ginger, and reviews on a few others give me the same scent. I even picked up a white tea and ginger FO that had the 'dirt' smell like the ginger EO I have (NDA steam distilled).

I am debating ordering ginger EO C02 distilled from NDA, but was wondering if anyone could suggest from personal experience one that smells like fresh grated ginger. I'm not picky, it can be EO or FO.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jul 19, 2011)

I got a very ginger essential oil from Camden Grey. I don't think it smells like dirt at all.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe EOU has hydrodiffused ginger. That one smells more like fresh ginger.


----------

